# USC - Weighing My Chances



## LeoBrZ81 (May 21, 2008)

I'm sure there's been more than a few topics like this in the past, but my searches really haven't brought me to a thread that can honestly help me out. Here's the thing: 

I'm going to be applying for college this year. I am 100% sure that filmmaking is my life's calling, as corny as that sounds, lol. My "bullseye", if you will, is USC. But I've heard over and over again and read over and over again that I'm aiming for a very tough school to get into. So I'd like to extend a few questions to the lucky ones who actually got in. Hopefully your answers will ease my mind and stop me from worrying so much, or make everything much worse, lol. Either way, I really need to speak to someone who has had firsthand experience with USC's application process and triumphed. 

Let me start by talking about what I think are (or will be) my faults in the application process; basically, the reason why I'm worrying extra. See, I don't have a particularly outstanding High School career. I definitely was a very good student overall, but I can't help but feel that, when it comes down to it, nothing in my transcript really screams "extraordinary!" GPA is around 3.2, I have a good number of Honors-level classes under my belt, but that about sums it up. I did not take AP-level courses in my final year, nor do I have a bevy of extracurricular activities. I took the SATs once: 700 in Writing, 670 in Reading, and a depressing 450 in Math. I'll be retaking it to better my scores, of course.

What keeps me hopeful is, plain and simple, my passion for film. I hope to use this passion to create an excellent personal essay and exceptional supplemental materials, such as the writing samples. I'm also going to do everything I can to get me an interview, and will be sending them a copy of a full-length script I'm currently writing and that I'm very proud of so far; hopefully they read over it. 

So that's basically all I can say about my situation at the moment. If you asked me how confident I am in my talents and drive, I'd tell you it was nearly through the roof (not to sound like an ahole, I'm just trying to say that I'm really confident in what I can and want to do). Still, I fear that my not-so-impressive High School career will hurt my chances to the point where it will keep me from attending my #1 choice for a university. 

I wanna say thanks in advance to everyone who read this. I know it's not your problem, so I have to be grateful if you've read everything so far and are willing to write back.

Hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## armen (May 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you... sort of.

I'm attending a community college right now and applying for Fall 2009. I'll have around the same GPA as you (3.0-3.2) at the time of applying. I'm worried because I'm not sure if that's good enough but I can't let it hold me down. I'm giving it all I've got for my portfolio and I already have some work experience to back it up.

That's the best I can do, and probably, the best you can do as well. There's nothing you can do really about your GPA. So retake the test if you wish, but show your dedication through your portfolio because that's where it boils down.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 21, 2008)

Guys listen,

I had a horrible college GPA (Just about 2.5) and I got into two of the best film schools in the world (AFI's Directing program and NYU's MFA in Film Production).

Do NOT let a GPA or your grades discourage you from applying.  Give it all you got, send them your creative samples, tell them why it is you want to become a filmmaker.

Trust me, they will see past your grades if your talent and drive is extraordinary.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 21, 2008)

I applied to Chapman a couple of months ago. I'm in the same boat as both of you as far as GPA. High school I had a 3.4 GPA and college, so far I have a 3.1 bordering on 3.2. 

My advice to you would be to focus on the essays because these are going to have the most weight in whether or not you'll get accepted. 

I personally believe that we all attract our admissions decisions. Have you ever watch The Secret? It's a film about the Law of Attraction. Whatever you're thinking or feeling you will attract to you no matter what. So keep that sky rocketing confidence as high as possible and start feeling like you already got in!  It works! 

Good luck!


----------



## Daniel G (May 21, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Bandar. It's the quality of your creative submissions. 

I'm going to USC this Fall as a Grad student (not undergrad) so my application process was a little different. I did my Undergrad in Australia (which don't use GPA) but from what I remember a 3.0 is merely just a cut off for applicants. So as long as you're above 3.0 your application gets a pair of eye-balls.

Leo, are you wanting to apply to Screenwriting or Production? For the Production App there's no opportunity to send a screenplay, but there certainly is for Screenwriting (though limited to 20 pages).

What I really liked about USC's application compared to all others was the "portfolio list". It allows you to outline everything you've done creatively (film or non-film). For example I included all the theatre, radio, short-fiction, journalism and published academia that I otherwise wouldn't have been able to mention. I don't think extra-curricular is that important, but certainly a creative curricular is. 

Personally, I don't believe in the law of attraction, but I do believe in the law of getting **** done. Do as much now creatively as you can, gain as much experience doing side projects or work experience, so that you can submit a kickass application. And when you go in for an interview, you'll have interesting and unique experiences to pluck from.

For when are you applying? Best of luck!!


----------



## armen (May 21, 2008)

Finally, we're getting some positive threads. Good to hear some people say don't get discouraged by your GPA. Sometimes I forget and keep stressing and worrying over it.


----------



## LeoBrZ81 (May 22, 2008)

Guys, big thanks for the replies! I can honestly say I'm feeling that the weight on my shoulders lessened by at least 80 pounds since last night, heh.

Congratulations, *Bandar*! I know NYU is one hell of a film school (you hear a lot about that sort of thing when you live right next door to it). It would be my #1 choice if only I didn't hate the cold and the lifestyle in this part of the US (I can't wait to get out). Which of the two did you decide to attend in the end? Well, it seems you're a great example of how much louder the creative submissions speak as compared to the tribulations of High School.

_CelestiallyEccentric_, I'm definitely gonna go all-out on the personal essay; it's the one thing that I know I have complete control over its quality, so there's no excuse to write anything but the best essay I've written yet. When will you be hearing from Chapman (or has it already happened)? It's funny, I've heard about the Law of Attraction more than a couple of times in my life, lol. Looks like this is one phenomenom that might be real. Thanks for the tip .

And *Daniel*, I'm aiming for Film Production. For a good while I wanted to focus only on screenwriting, but after some time I came to think that Production would be a better option, basically so I could "expand my horizons" and know more about the entire filmmaking process as opposed to just the pre-production stage. I don't ever want to be limited because I lack skills in a certain area. I talked about sending them the script because I was pretty sure I'd seen somewhere in their website that they would consider any "extra" material sent to them, going beyond the requirement. I guess I better not rely too much on it, huh? Well, I'll definitely clear this up with one of the counselors there once I begin the application process.

As for the portfolio, I'd better get busy! I'll go after some opportunities to get as much done as I can (I'm almost certain that newspapers and magazines have writing competitions regularly). On top of that, I'll keep my eyes open for any possible chance to use my creativity in a way that'll be recognized somehow. I also really want to complete some type of intense workshop in filmmaking before I apply-- if the wallet allows it. I know it would benefit me a lot if part of my creative submissions included a short film or two. Hopefully toward the end of the year I'll have a nice list . Thank you for the very helpful post. Be sure to fill me in on how you like USC (and LA) when you get down there!

So, I'm very glad I made this thread. I'm feeling much more optimistic now about my chances of getting in. I really want to make sure that I get the best possible education in my field of interest, one that'll prepare me for such a highly-competitive career and give me an edge. With a bit of luck, I'll get just that come '09.

*armen*, who knows, maybe we'll see each other there.

Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 22, 2008)

I ended up choosing AFI's Directing program.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 22, 2008)

If you are really serious about getting into one of the top tier film schools (ie. NYU, AFI) than make sure you have a great short film that shows your narrative voice and a narrative statement that gives them a sense of who you are and the types of stories you want to tell.  

Those two pieces of the application will most likely be the deciding factor of whether or not you get accepted (at least for NYU or AFI's sake).


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 22, 2008)

> CelestiallyEccentric, I'm definitely gonna go all-out on the personal essay; it's the one thing that I know I have complete control over its quality, so there's no excuse to write anything but the best essay I've written yet. When will you be hearing from Chapman (or has it already happened)? It's funny, I've heard about the Law of Attraction more than a couple of times in my life, lol. Looks like this is one phenomenom that might be real. Thanks for the tip.



Your welcome!  

The Law of Attraction is very real. It's one of the few laws I've become aware of that actually makes sense. How do we think the richest people are so rich? Or people are in the loops that they're in? Don't let anybody influence you about The Law of Attraction. Watch the film for yourself.  It's awesome. 

I actually logged onto webadviser last night and found my status at "Decision Complete." So I'm thinking pretty soon I'll be hearing from them. 

Good luck!


----------



## linsper23 (May 22, 2008)

I was interested in applying to USC. Unfortunately, they don't accept transfer students for the spring term. 

Anyway, I have some good advice...try not thinking about your 3.2 GPA. I'll be honest, USC's GPA is definitely higher than that. There's nothing you can do to change that now. But you can do something over the summer to improve your resume. If there's a crew looking for help on a set, go over and volunteer. Internships look really good on an application. You can find them on mandy.com. It's usually under Production, no paid. Also, try your best on that essay because that can show how much you want it. That's the one thing you can control on your application so take advantage of that. And lastly, get good recommendations...not from teachers you've never talked to but teachers you had a conversation with on a personal level. Oh yeah, build up that portfolio and retake the SAT to try to get at least a 600 on the Math. Good luck!


----------



## pythondrummer (May 26, 2008)

Yo Leo.

im going to USC for Film Production this coming Fall.

Not gonna lie, the USC app is a real pain in the ass, but it will definitely give you a chance to shine if you are a talented writer.  I say its a pain in the ass because you have to write 3 extra essays on top of the regular USC app essay.  But if you do real well on these essays and get some good letters of rec in, they should be willing to look past not so stellar GPA's / SAT scores.  Of course it doesn't hurt to try and push up ur grades and scores.  it can only help you, so definitely retake the SAT.  You really got sell yourself on the application.  There is a portfolio list that you have to make, describing some of your bigger works on paper.  Try and submit some films to festivals because that will look good to them im sure.

Just to give you an idea, here are my scores
Total High School GPA (Weighted) - 4.04
SAT: 2210
     Reading - 700
     Writing - 730
     Math    - 780

Good luck and dont be afraid to apply!  Message me if you have any questions.


----------



## ChrisAndy (May 27, 2008)

Congrats man. I just got waitlisted from them, and sent my response saying I want to be placed on the list. Hopefully I hear back from them within the next couple of months.


----------

